# My new dragon betta!



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I think I'm going to name him Orchid because he has gorgeous colors like an orchid plant. I know it sounds kind of girly, but I don't care.  I took lots of pictures!lol I noticed that he has some gold in his fins too! He has fin rot, but hopefully his fins will heal up nicely soon. :-D


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

He's soo pretty!!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Is he a delta or halfmoon?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks! I think he's a delta.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats. he's a beauty. 
I love the lightning bolt looking coloring on his head.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

want.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

whaitg fhaits theiongs osontshtajdkt w-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-ant


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha thanks!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooooooo when will you ship him to me lol:lol:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha noooo this guy is staying with me.  Sorry!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow he's gorgeous. i love the markings on his head.


----------



## Kelou4 (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, he's very beautiful. I love the markings on his head too, very neat! Where did you get him?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I got him at a family run pet store. I had two other dragon bettas that passed away from them, but the third one is doing great. So I went in to see if they had another shipment and they didn't get anymore dragons in, but this guy has been in the display bowl for a couple weeks, so I got him.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

His parents look like one was a double tail and the other a delta. nice


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Love his contrasting colors


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks! And Krys, he has some fin rot that's healing up nicely, but it does look like he's a DT because of the fin rot.lol


----------



## Katana (Dec 27, 2009)

he's awesome! nice pick. i end up feeling sorry for the ones there for weeks too lol


----------

